# Denton,TX-Senior F-To be euth'd for Holiday



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

EMERGENCY POST - TX. Denton

**PERMISSION TO CROSSPOST - PLEASE HELP**
RESCUE OR ADOPTION NEEDED BY COB WEDNESDAY - 
WE ARE HEARING PTS WILL PROBABLY BE SCHEDULED FOR "ANY" AVAILABLE DOGS EARLY AM THURS 5/21 TO ENSURE THERE IS SPACE OVER THE HOLIDAY WEEKEND.* 



GRETA, Senior F, German Shepherd, Pet ID: 40900
VERY SPECIAL DOG - Shelter requesting any help you might be able to provide ...We have about a 9-10 year old full blood German shepherd dog at our shelter right now. She is pretty skinny and must have been roaming out in the country for a while. She loves to be around people and is very obedient however, she does not do well with some of the other dogs. We are hoping to find somewhere for her to live out the rest of her life in a loving home. She's very, very loving to people. 
May only be available through COB 5pm on Wed 5/20 ... please help


[email protected] is the contact if you can help any of these wonderful pets! all at risk of being killed if they aren't pulled from the shelter by Wednesday, May 20. If you call and tag an animal, PLEASE be sure and keep your plans of pulling it!

THIS SHELTER IS FULL. If you see ANY cat or dog you can help, please contact Amy ASAP at [email protected] or call or come by the shelter prior to COB Wednesday 5/20 - 5pm. 

Please, if you haven't rescued before from this shelter, OR, if you have, please consider saving anyone you see pictured below. They desperately need rescue groups that can help.




















Don't know if this one is even still alive...Holidays sure stink for shelter animals.......


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

EEK...JUST GOT THIS UPDATE...

(which was dated yesterday...meaning this refers to this morning)

******Note- The puppy with mange, Tweetie, Sophie the sad little Shepherd mix and the Pretty German Shepherd girl are scheduled to be killed tomorrow am! PLEASE help them*******


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Come on Texas people...please help this girl.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

wow, that is just SAD. Someone mustve owned her at one time. 
How could they do this to her








I hope someone jumps in and saves her. Sounds like she loves people and would appreciate a good home.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Those poor dogs! This is so sad.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

any update on this girl?


----------



## Sheba120 (Jan 5, 2008)

oh no, not another to be killed because of the 'holidays'... bump


----------

